# How Many Surgical Procedures Have You Had That Required Hospitalization?



## Lon (Feb 16, 2017)

I have had five requiring hospitalization and five as a out patient.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2017)

I've had one requiring hospitalization and about 5 as an outpatient.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 16, 2017)

This sounds like a bragging challenge.   I've been in hospital more times than you!    :unhappy:


----------



## Lon (Feb 16, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> This sounds like a bragging challenge.   I've been in hospital more times than you!    :unhappy:



No bragging Capt. Just curious about how this aging group is doing health wise.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2017)

Three in, four out.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 16, 2017)

Three in, five out.


----------



## WheatenLover (Feb 16, 2017)

8, if you include hospital stays after 3 heart caths.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 16, 2017)

None


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2017)

Four.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have had a few out patient procedures, but in all my 63 years have only one surgery where I was required to stay in the hospital..and that was my hip replacement in 2008


----------



## Kitties (Feb 16, 2017)

I've had one, gall bladder removal. One night in the hospital which I think was totally unnecessary.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2017)

My hip replacements in 2013, and my tonsils when I was 5.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2017)

I had a partial hysterectomy in 1989. Back then a five day hospital stay was required. I think they kick people out sooner now because of insurance companies. In January 2016 I had a cardia ablation done. I was in the hospital for about 32 hours.


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2017)

I had a leiomyoma embolized 10 years ago. They kept me overnight - no surprise there. Same thing when I broke the fibula in my left leg 9 years ago. I had to have surgery to put a plate on the bone. I was surprised that would keep me after that. Maybe something happened during surgery that concerned the medics.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 13, 2017)

9 in, 2 out

My birthday suit has been cut and stitched so many times it looks like a quilt.  And I am only 83.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 13, 2017)

2 natural births,an appendectomy, a hysterectomy and a hip replacement.
Also various cardiology tests requiring short stays.


----------

